# .445 Supermag Reloading



## Peter1955 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi anyone I'm looking for up to date reloading info for .445 Supermags my book is out dated for todays powders. 1991 Hornady 4th edition. My new Speer manual has no info on .445s, can anyone tell me where I can get new info?


----------



## mukilteoman (Nov 20, 2008)

Peter1955 said:


> Hi anyone I'm looking for up to date reloading info for .445 Supermags my book is out dated for todays powders. 1991 Hornady 4th edition. My new Speer manual has no info on .445s, can anyone tell me where I can get new info?


Go to handloads.com. That site has .445 loading info. The Accurate Arms manual also has .445 info. 
mukilteoman


----------



## Peter1955 (Mar 5, 2009)

mukilteoman said:


> Peter1955 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi anyone I'm looking for up to date reloading info for .445 Supermags my book is out dated for todays powders. 1991 Hornady 4th edition. My new Speer manual has no info on .445s, can anyone tell me where I can get new info?
> ...


Thank you for your help!


----------

